# Fattys for work



## iambatman85 (Oct 5, 2016)

Having a potluck at work tomorrow.  Prizes for best appetizer, entree and dessert.  I decided to smoke some fattys and hopefully sneak in a win in either appetizer or entree. Fattys are standard bacon cheeseburger.  No pics of them going together just on the smoker. I will update when finished. 








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## b-one (Oct 5, 2016)

Good luck I'd vote for you!


----------



## iambatman85 (Oct 5, 2016)

Just pulled them off the smoker. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 6, 2016)

I got a feeling your going to win!

Al


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 6, 2016)

Yeah, you got my vote!  Those look great!


----------



## sauced (Oct 6, 2016)

Good luck!! By the looks of those fattys, you should win easily!!!


----------



## iambatman85 (Oct 7, 2016)

Sorry I don't have a picture of them sliced up, but I did win First place in the entree division. Not to shabby. I got a request from the wife to try a turkey fatty this weekend and was told at work that they would always be welcome when I feel like making them.


----------



## smokin kat (Oct 7, 2016)

Those look beautiful!  Congrats on 1st Place!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 8, 2016)

Those look awesome!!


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2016)

Fine fatties, friend!

Disco


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 18, 2016)




----------

